# Some Photography I have been upto latley (non-fish)



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*From Boundary bay!!
Short Eared owl....*









*Juvi Redtail Hawk....*









*Female Norther Harrier.....*









*Juvi Bald Eagle..... *









*Peregrine Falcon.....*








*Hope you like just a few from this winter at Boundary Bay......*


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Damn man, my father would be drooling here... he's a huge bird watching fan


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Thank you... it started out as a hobby now it has become a passion......*


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! I love raptors! I love your sig too.Lol! Now lets see some of those new monster fish.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wicked keep up the nice pics


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i love birds of prey , i almost get into accidents when i spot them while driving ..lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

you should come out to abbotsford if you wanna get some pictures of eagles, i had 10 bald eagles sitting in my yard the other day


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pictures! I love the one of the peregrine falcon looking down on you


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow fantastic pictures, makes me want to go down to boundary bay hehe


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Thanks everyone yes last time I was there we counted over 500 eagles at Boundary bay... I travel all over Vancouver hand have photographed 189 different species of birds so far and 4 different Owls already this year *

*(King-el need to get a new tank before the monsters start LOL this week some time...............)*


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man lucky you to spot so many of them. I'm still waiting for spring to get some pics. Here is a picture of a bald eagle that's staring me down last summer 

















And this one is a juvie last summer when I was crabbing. It manage to snatch some chicken wing crabbers use for bait.









Sorry for high jacking your thread


----------

